# interrogations fonctionnement atv3



## exo07 (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai bien compris qu'une ATV3 fonctionne en streaming lecture vidéo depuis la bibliothèque itunes d'un imac.

Mais que se passe-t-il si :

-1) j'ai plusieurs comptes utilisateurs sur mon imac, l'itunes où sont stockées mes vidéos correspond au compte utilisateur A, je laisse ce compte actif mais pour une raison quelconque, je change de compte utilisateur et passe sur le B. Y a-t-il interruption du streaming en cours depuis le compte A ?

-2) que se passe-t-il si l'ordinateur se met en veille ? Interruption du streaming aussi ?

-3) j'ai actuellement activé le partage à domicile sur mon mac pour avoir accès à ma bibliothèque itunes depuis mon ipad. En me basant sur le fonctionnement de l'ipad, j'extrapole sur celui d'une ATV3 (que je n'ai pas) mais dont le mode de fonctionnement doit être similaire.
Je n'ai à ce jour que 4 films intégrés sous itunes, mais quand je veux les consulter depuis mon ipad (en wifi depuis icône vidéo) la bibliothèque mais un dizaine de seconde à se charger. Si jamais je devais intégrer sous itunes mes 170 films pour les visionner via ATV3, est-ce que je ne vais pas mettre en temps fou à charger cette bibliothèque, y naviguer, avant de pouvoir lancer une lecture vidéo ?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## exo07 (4 Mars 2013)

Heure... Personne n'a d'Apple Tv 3 ?


----------



## Jozofa (5 Mars 2013)

Bon, sans travailler de la même manière que toi, je pense que ton AppleTV fait le lien par rapport au compte que tu lui indiques au départ et donc je ne crois pas que cela influence le fait que tu changes d'utilisateur sur ton Mac, mais je n'ai jamais fait le test.

Si le Mac est en vieille, pas de soucis, enfin du moins chez moi.

Pour la consultation de la bibliothèque, je n'ai pas de soucis non plus, mais je n'ai qu'une vingtaine de film. C'est seulement lorsque tu lances la lecture que tu as quelques secondes d'attente avant le lancement. J'ai l'impression que l'AppleTV garde peut-être la liste des films ou musique en partie en mémoire car lorsque je lance l'AppletV, j'ai directement accès à ma bibliothèque musique ou film, du moins les pochettes 

Voilà mes avis avec ma "petite" expérience AppleTV


----------

